

Design: 1, Awareness: 0 - How to get exactly one Tic tac from the box - ColinWright
http://foodbeast.com/content/2012/08/24/so-apparently-weve-been-using-tic-tac-containers-all-wrong/

======
splatzone
I always thought that was so you could catapult them into your mouth.

